
Canonical sharpens post-Unity axe for 80-plus Ubuntu spinners - thornbus
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/12/80_canonical_staff_face_chop/
======
aphextron
What an awful headline. What is this even saying?

~~~
suby
I agree with you, I had no idea what this was saying. The first line of the
article would make a better headline.

"More than 80 Canonical workers are facing the axe as founder Mark
Shuttleworth has taken back the role of chief executive officer."

------
slitaz
Standard the-reg drama-tech headlines. Click-baity.

